# Fantastic!



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Two Rail, you are, "The Man!":thumbsup:

For new visitors, there are quite a few postings in the, "Other" section concerning "S". Now that we have our own section, we welcome any and all "S-Gaugers", and hope to grow the membership here, on the best site there is for, "All Gaugers!"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG ...

Your own "S" section ... the rest of us are doomed ... do ya' think Reckers will ever let us hear the end of it?!?

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Seriously ... good move here. I'm no S guy, but I've really enjoyed looking over the shoulder of you guys and your AF projects. Keep 'em coming!

TJ


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, I might be able to move all the S scale specific posts out of the 'Other' section in here.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

OK this section now has all the other posts in here that are S specific.

If there is anything else you would like moved/stickied, lemme know!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tworail, thanks so much! I appreciate all the effort you took to set us up right! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




tjcruiser said:


> OMG ...
> 
> Your own "S" section ... the rest of us are doomed ... do ya' think Reckers will ever let us hear the end of it?!?
> 
> ...


Oh, my! What a surprise! Y'all are just to kind to these lil southern boys! *L* 

I think it will, over time, draw in more S scalers: you may approve or you might shudder, but there it is. :laugh: One thing I mentioned to Stillakid was when I look at other sites, I drop down the list and, in most cases, see S scale lumped in with "Others". That suggests to me to move on: it's not an active site where S scale is concerned. MTF has been both active and very supportive of the S scalers, and we appreciate it. Creating a separate section for S will be a signpost advertising the level of caring and support we receive here. So, Tworail, thanks for creating it; Stillakid, for bringing it up, and everyone else, for all your help and encouragement, thank you!

You know, TJ...I was just thinking. Perhaps one more new section to the site? "Reckers Wit and Wisdom"???? Sort of a compendium of all my comments about the O gaugers?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Sort of a compendium of all my comments about the O gaugers?


Hmmm ... TwoRail might need to get a bigger server hard drive for that one!

TJ

PS --

On a serious note ...

When I stumbled on this forum some months back, I was a novice HO guy. As I've poked around the site, I've gained some confidence to dabble a bit more in old Lionel O trains, and have really enjoyed reading and learning about other aspects of the hobby ... S, DCC, lots of restoration tips, etc. I knew nothing about Marx or Ives or American Flyer ... but the info and threads posted here at MTF have really perked my interest ... way beyond my initial and very limited HO horizons.

So, congrats to "S" for making it to the big-leagues here. The rest of us will quite happily continue to peek over your shoulders!

TJ


----------

